# UTI and Bladder Problems



## TaniaF (Jan 23, 2001)

I've noticed in the last few years that I have had more urinary discomfort since my FM. Most of the time there is no infection (maybe once or twice that there has been bacteria). I have had cytoscopies and the urologist is puzzled, said my bladder is just senstive and so is the urethra. This could be due to lower estrogen levels as I'm going through menopause. I just read a book on FM and it had an entire chapter on urinary frequency and problems related to the phosphate cyrstals that fibro patients have. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Hi Tania, I have had a big whirl wind of problems with my bladder . I am a 35 year old male . I too have puzzled my Uro doctor . I have had 2 scopes with in the last 6 months . My doctor acts almost upset that he can't find anything wrong . He has labeled me with chronic prostatits . My white blood cell count is 3 times higher than a normal person . This is just another thing that Fibromyalgia has tried to keep me down with . I had a ultra sound of my liver , kidney , and spleen . I will have the results this week . I am 100 % sure that it will be another everything looks fine deal . I am sorry for such a long post . I just wanted you to know at least 1 of us fibromyalgia people go through the samething . I wish you the best of luck and health . Take Care


----------



## lashes77 (Jan 16, 2001)

I've had problems too, but it seems to be kinda opposite yours, Tania. I have had many UTI and bladder infections in the past couple of years. Never had problems before, but it just seems like now, I get one about every other month or so. About 6 months ago, I got a kidney infection. Doctor told me it had been another bad bladder infection that i hadn't caught that got into my kidneys. Talk about painful. Now i am paranoid that every time I go pee, and it hurts, or I feel like I need to go again after about 1 minute, that I am getting another UTI infection. But, I can't keep taking meds for them over and over, this isn't good. Guess my bacteria level is high all over, cause I was recently treated for a bad bacterial ingection in my intestines. As I always say, "If it's not one thing, it's another..." Seems so true now that I know I have fibro and know more about it. That ought to be our motto.Aimee L.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2001)

I suffered from bladder infections all my life and then, after this fibro was diagnosed, I was showing signs of irritable bladder. I began taking large doses of Vitamin C for my allergies and realized a couple of months later, that my bladder pain was gone. The acid in the vitamin C helps ward off infections and irritation. Kinda like the cranberry juice. I haven't had bladder problems in a couple of years now. Lynne


----------



## TaniaF (Jan 23, 2001)

Found an interesting source:WHAT YOUR DOCTOR MAY NOT TELL YOU ABOUT FIBROMYALGIA by Dr. Paul St. Amand. Chapter 7 talks specificlly about the genitourinary syndromes.Lynne--Did you have any problems with the vitamin C and buring since you have an irritable bladder. My uro says no acidic foods or cranberry juice. Says to follow the diet for interstitial cystitis (even though that is not my diagnosis).Tania


----------



## mamamia (Jan 21, 2000)

Dear T: Last year I was experiencing blood in my urine and pain. No infection. Went for the scope and found out I have varicose veins of the bladder! I wouldn't have believed it if I hadn't seen it myself on the scope monitor.Blue and enlarged just like people have on their legs.He said they were harmless and put me on medication, which I discontinued because it made me sick (Uristat, I think, antibiotic and anti- inflammation drug, UGH!) My other choice of treatment was cauterization. Not in this life!!Anyway, I always have urgency, feeling of fullness, sometimes irritation and I'm up at least 3X during the night. I am a 47 year old woman. (Feel 87)If anyone has EVER heard of varicosities in the bladder I'd love to know.love to all, mama-


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Tania,Gosh, I've got irritable bladder something awful. Have had it for years, but it was getting really "irritable"; so, a month ago I saw a Urologist and he did the usual scoping and said the bladder and urethra were very irritated. Called it Chronic Cystitis. Put me on Dithropan XL to put the bladder to sleep and give me some relief, plus a drug called Imipram HCL (generic name) to help me sleep at night-------otherwise I'm up going to the bathroom 3 to 5 times a night (in about a 6 hour span). Well, the Dithropan slowed the bladder down but caused me constipation-----big time, and the Imipram gave me "hallucinations". So, I scratched both of them and will have to call him to see what else we can come up with. The Doc told me that if I didn't take some form of meds to slow the bladder function down, it will only add more irritation to the bladder and that in turn will become very very painful, to say the least.Apparently, us FMS'rs really do have alot in common!Oh, and the other "thing"------within a few hours of having the bladder scoped, I started with a full-blown bladder infection. Coincidence---I don't think so. That's how sensitive I am. So then it was a 10 day round of antibiotics.Also, I get alot of bladder infections after intercourse, so I am now on a "maintenance" dose each time I get "romantic". It's like-----whoops-----hold on a minute-----I gotta go take my pill!! Geez! And then remember to take another antibiotic pill 12 hours later. So much for getting "amorous", you know!!?? Age 51 (and I've been "birth-control free for 10 years (hysterectomy) and here I am having to "remember". Isn't there anything that's just spontaneous and fun any more?! Everything has to be so "pre-planned"-------AARRGGHH!!!!!Have a good laugh on me!!!














Take care.Karen


----------

